# Dog Photography



## lmcgoldrick (Jun 20, 2014)

Just interested to see if anyone would be interested in getting their dogs photographed or any other pets people may have. Or what are peoples feelings about this, is it a good or a bad idea?


----------



## Dimwit (Nov 10, 2011)

I personally wouldn't be interested as I prefer taking my own photos.
I think (judging by the number of pet photographers you see on internet for a and FB) that the market is pretty saturated and so you would need to be very good, offer something different or have a large "captive audience" (e.g. fellow members of a dog club etc.) to be able to establish yourself.


----------



## Spockles (Jun 14, 2014)

lmcgoldrick said:


> Just interested to see if anyone would be interested in getting their dogs photographed or any other pets people may have. Or what are peoples feelings about this, is it a good or a bad idea?


Of course this is a great idea to pursue, what I assume is a passion for you, and perhaps with the added benefit of developing a business, Go for it! I'm also a new member, who is a visual artist, and recently have taken a break to paint pet portraits, in particular, and am having a blast!! It's the process, the journey...good luck, and enjoy! Hope to see some of your work here.


----------



## springerpete (Jun 24, 2010)

Why not, nothing ventured nothing gained.


----------



## lmcgoldrick (Jun 20, 2014)

thanks guys for the responses!


----------

